
Publish Anki flashcards to the web using Python + Sinatra - pak
http://tedpak.com/2013/10/30/exporting-anki-flashcards-to-the-web
======
abracar
Interesting! FYI the "Discuss on HN" link at the bottom of your post is
broken, redirects to "submit link" page.

~~~
pak
Hey, it seems to work now. The problem is that it relies on the HNSearch API
([https://www.hnsearch.com/api](https://www.hnsearch.com/api)) which seems to
lag behind the official site by a few hours or more. I'd be interested in a
Jekyll plugin that actually fixes this issue, ...or does everybody just roll
their own?

If you're curious how it works, check out the JavaScript below the link, which
swaps out the href if the page is found on HNSearch.

